
Ask HN: What skill should I learn over Christmas/winter vacation? - snazz
Can be tech-related or non-tech-related.
======
quickthrower2
The skill of relaxing and enjoying time off.

~~~
matt_the_bass
And learning something new about a loved one by talking to them.

~~~
world32
100x this.

~~~
ultrasounder
I basically upvoted all of the above comments. Right now in a Workacation with
my family doing a 80/20 vacation/work split and totally enjoying it.

~~~
quickthrower2
80/20 sounds good as long as the 20 is 'get in the flow' kind of work rather
than stressful work.

------
ajspencer
As others as alluded to, long term success requires more than deep technical
excellence. Winter break could be a great time to learn about another field,
get experience talking to others (volunteering maybe), broaden your horizon of
thought with books you may not normally read, or, if your passion truly is
technology, work on a higher risk project that will likely fail but you could
learn a lot from.

------
richev
Learn how to bake a really good cake. Work colleagues and your extended family
will live you for it!

------
konaraddio
Learn to memorize the order of a shuffled deck of cards

------
weishigoname
learn how to manage the relationship you have with your family and friends,
that is very important part of our lives.

------
tmaly
Learn better listening and conversation skills

------
kibibu
Learn to juggle. It's something you can learn to do in a weekend, and be
pretty good at after a couple of weeks.

------
SamReidHughes
Timing exactly one second on a stopwatch.

------
thehoomanist
The skill of chilling.

------
karmakaze
If you're into mobile dev, try Flutter it recently went GA with v1.0.

If you're into webdev and want to try something a bit different see
Elixr/Phoenix and the Way it can do dynamically updated server-side rendering.

------
nykolasz
Whatever skill you want to learn and will have fun learning. I am trying to
learn more about kernel-level programming, because that's something I was
always curious about. So that's what I am doing now.

Find your passion.

~~~
jokh
Any projects you're working on?

------
qorrect
I’m studying Fourier stuffs, for vacations i prefer more general learning
nothing specific or work related. Happy holidays.

~~~
adamnemecek
Anything in particular about Fourier?

~~~
qorrect
No not yet, it's a hole in my knowledge that I'd like to fix, got any
suggestions ?

~~~
adamnemecek
What's your email?

------
ecesena
How about skiing, snowboarding or ice skating?

------
edsonmedina
Poker, with family and friends.

------
askari01
spending quality times with loved ones,

------
andrewdubinsky
Learn how to have a conversation with someone you just met.

------
robodale
What exactly is a winter/Xmas vacation ?

